# Just need more space



## Tomatin (Jan 9, 2021)

Yep, way too cramped..... Need a new kitchen lol


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Tomatin said:


> ...way too cramped..... Need a new kitchen...


 Very similar if not identical words came out of my missus's pie-hole when i snaffled an "area" of the kitchen for my setup....i took it as a hint for a house move :classic_rolleyes:

Nice setup BTW :classic_smile:


----------



## EddieT (Oct 27, 2020)

Lovely. Rockets are just gorgeous. How long have you had it and what did you have before?


----------



## Tomatin (Jan 9, 2021)

EddieT said:


> Lovely. Rockets are just gorgeous. How long have you had it and what did you have before?


 I had an old thermoblock dualit,with grinder attached, which I had bought 18 years ago. It was still going strong but I wanted a decent coffee. So I gave it to a friend. I've had the Rocket about 18 months, love it.


----------

